# Looking for my replacement. English Enrichment Instructor



## xandersdad1 (Aug 24, 2012)

As stated, I was approved for PR and will be looking for a new job. I don't have to look for my replacement and I'm not soliciting for a business. I purely care that my students are left in caring, capable hands. Some of my students are dyslexic (like I am) and some are autistic. My employer prefers American degree holders as the program is US based. I'm just trying to see if there is any interest.


----------



## AmonSemper (Nov 26, 2008)

I may be interested. I do hold a degree (two year), and I'm very interested in moving abroad from the states. PM me and let me know more, if you could. I'd like to know the start and end dates of the contract, along with (if I'm applicable), whether or not housing and amenities are provided, and what the monthly salary would be?


----------



## xandersdad1 (Aug 24, 2012)

AmonSemper said:


> I may be interested. I do hold a degree (two year), and I'm very interested in moving abroad from the states. PM me and let me know more, if you could. I'd like to know the start and end dates of the contract, along with (if I'm applicable), whether or not housing and amenities are provided, and what the monthly salary would be?


I'm sorry, but MOM wouldn't approve an Associate Degree, and there is no expat package. This position is more for somebody who is already over here or has a way of establishing themselves over here (i.e. living with a working spouse or family member). The pay is good though.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

What are position details, location, hours and number of staff in school, and who does the candidate report to? Could I have the website or number to call for information? Thanks


----------



## xandersdad1 (Aug 24, 2012)

lorgnette said:


> What are position details, location, hours and number of staff in school, and who does the candidate report to? Could I have the website or number to call for information? Thanks


Location: Hougang - East
Hours: Wed-Fri 2:00 pm to 9:00 pm and Sat-Sun 9:00 am - 6:00 pm
Staff: 3
Report to centre manager

+65 62888665 for more information or email [email protected]


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Did you receive many replies?


----------



## xandersdad1 (Aug 24, 2012)

lorgnette said:


> Did you receive many replies?


Not personally, but I don't know if my employer has or not. I've been too busy to ask.


----------

